# Season so far....not too great but fun!



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys I know I tend to pop in and out here on the trapping forum but I thought share some pics from the line this year. The earliest pics are from the end of Rocktober when we didn't have any snow....my how things change. Dropping fur off with NAFA tomorrow. Really getting hooked on mink trapping. It can be very challenging but the gear is nice and light, and carrying a mink out is a hell of a lot easier than a 50 pound beaver. Caught three mink so far this year and hope to add to that starting next week. I'm always open to advice or questions.

STARTED OUT THE YEAR WITH SOME raccoon.













COOL BLONDE raccoon!









http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd367/jonnyr7/20131125_092836.jpg


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

HAD A COUPLE CANINE SETS IN BECAUSE THEY WERE CONVENIENT ON THE raccoon LINE





CAUGHT A FEW RATS, COUPLE BEAVER AND ONE WAS BLACK





ON TO MY FAVORITE...FEW MINK AND MORE RATS









THE BLACK BEAV, JUST UNDER 50 POUNDS


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

That puppy is black alright , never seen that . Thanx for posting .


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you have had a good year of trapping. That black beaver is very cool. I didn't even know they could be black, I alwys thought they were brown.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

The raccoon sure love the corn. I had some in my tree stand to use and I went back the next morning and it was stripped clean! Little buggers


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You've got some good look'in raccoon up your way. Thanks for put'in up some pictures.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics!, keep stoppiny by with more.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like you got dialed in good this year. Quite a variety of critters as well. Hope you continue posting pics and your year continues on your positive path.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're having a good season, great pictures, thanks for sharing! Keep them chains tight!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a good start to me. Congratulations.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all. I will continue to post pics throughout the season. Going to start a new line next week doing a little coyote, fox, MAYBE raccoon, and mink. Probably hit rats too if I find some. Going to try to be on the forum here more often too!



catcapper said:


> You've got some good look'in raccoon up your way. Thanks for put'in up some pictures.
> 
> awprint:


 For some reason I did catch big raccoon this year, all but one were between 20 and 35 pounds, however I didn't catch the amount I had hoped for. Not complaining though, fur is fur.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, thanks for the pics.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes like Cat said you do have some fine looking raccoons, mink is the one critter I never ever caught, there are some around here, but never came across any while up N., I'll have to find a place to pick up a few DP traps for the raccoons that are local here.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great Pics of your line. It's neat how you get such a mixed bag.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

NattyB1 said:


> Great Pics of your line. It's neat how you get such a mixed bag.


 Thanks! I am fortunate to have a mix of critters and there is LOTS of water around here and with water comes critters! One thing that sucks a little is there are no cats in my area. I have always wanted to catch one.



hassell said:


> Yes like Cat said you do have some fine looking raccoons, mink is the one critter I never ever caught, there are some around here, but never came across any while up N., I'll have to find a place to pick up a few DP traps for the raccoons that are local here.


 Those DP's are the ticket! All you need for the mink are a couple small coni's!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Pulled one area today and moved everything north. Threw out a handful of mink sets and a few coyote snares. Supposed to warm up and get in the 20's so I may throw some 220 buckets out for raccoon but I want to get my coyote stuff out before the invasion of the tell tale fish smell takes over my car whenever raccoons are involved. Not too confident in my coyote snares, never been much of a snare guy but I am holding off on leg holds until after the snow storm that's a comin.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Thanks! I am fortunate to have a mix of critters and there is LOTS of water around here and with water comes critters! One thing that sucks a little is there are no cats in my area. I have always wanted to catch one.
> 
> Those DP's are the ticket! All you need for the mink are a couple small coni's!


 Up north it was 95% marten, no mink around, used 00, 0, 1 and 3 for steel traps, 110 and 330 coni's, next time down to the states I'll have to see if BigR will bring in a few dp for me, raccoons are pretty well active here all winter.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Managed one red today and was outsmarted by a mink which is nothing new. :frusty:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good looking red, congrats!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on a fine catch.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Congrats! The only fox I have ever seen is a road killed one...sad isn't it. Beautiful catch!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Well lucked out and got a coyote in a snare the other day, big male, gonna look good on the board :teeth:





Also got this raccoon in a bucket set, couldn't believe it because the night I caught him it was -7 out!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice size for both of them, congrats., you've more snow than what we've had all winter.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work on some good lookin critters!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on the Red, Yote and raccoon. I think the raccoon just lumbered out to bucket and no further. Reds always look better against a back-drop of snow.

Caleb and I finally got some snow on the last two days of our snare (CR) line. Last snare had a Lrg bouncing male. Caleb spotted it from the other side of the swamp. Good way to end our first "test" CR's are new to me for fox in PA.

You might want to change your Post Header...Looks like you're doing well.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Been a dry spell for me lately guys. Very hard to keep things operating with all of the snow we have been getting this winter, after some of the larger snow falls snares are even goofed up because half of the dang loop will be in snow and not only that the coyotes will change their travel routes depending on what trails get drifted in etc.. Caught this weasel yesterday, took him 4 days of walking up to the box before he finally climbed in...



Of course my son couldn't resist telling the gerbil that dad trapped her buddy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Caught a few of those in the day, for their size they can be quite vicious., the second pic. is great.


----------

